# my rats make me break out in hives



## kaitlyn (Sep 16, 2015)

So let me start off by saying I have VERY sensitive skin and I get hives quite frequently. But I had a female rat a while back and when she crawled on my bare skin I never broke out in hives. It's a completely different story with my boys, Remy and "new rat" who doesn't have a name yet. They're pretty new to my home and were adopted from a pet store. I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this? If so, what do you do to calm the hives and/or prevent them from happening in the first place. I'm thinking maybe bathing them would help but haven't tried it yet. I've attached a picture from this morning. The hives pop up wherever the ratties feet touch my skin. They usually last no more than thirty minutes to an hour.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You could be allergic.


----------



## kaitlyn (Sep 16, 2015)

I know I'm allergic. I'm wondering if anyone thinks maybe bathing them would help or other advice.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Keep their nails clipped and wipe/wash their feet before you let them crawl on you... And wash affected areas right after you play with them. That's what help with me.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was a teen... long long ago, I suddenly became allergic to lots of things. I went to see an allergist and got the shots for my allergies... I recently had myself tested and 40 years later I'm still not allergic to any of the things that nearly killed me back then. Yes I could have spent my life on meds or in a bubble, but the shots saved me from that fate... I don't know if they have shots for rat allergies, but it's something I'd definitely look into.

Just find an allergist that tests for and treats rat allergies, some don't.

Best luck.


----------



## kaitlyn (Sep 16, 2015)

thank you guys so much for your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have the same problem. Nibbler especially irritates my skin. If I hold him in my arms for just a minute I'll have little bumps all over my forearm and itch like crazy. The others make me a little itchy, but something about him really gets me.

I've got into the habit of just wearing a long sleve shirt when I hang out with them. And after I handle Nibbler I wipe my hands off with a baby wipe. Even then I have some what of a persistent rash on the back of my left hand that sort of fades in and out depending on how much I handle them. 

I find that taking a bit of Nasalcor before handling them helps, but it's expensive so I don't use it all the time. (tried other allergy stuff and it either doesn't work or makes me tired)


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a slight allergy myself. Especially if I get a scratch, everytime the scratch comes in direct contact with them I'll rash up and get itchy. Keeping nails clipped and then I wash my arm or whatever has been in contact really well after hanging out with them.


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

I am also allergic to their claws. It has to do with urine and other bacteria getting under their nails. I also puff up and get hives from cat scratches- same thing.

Some have suggested cutting their nails (I never had success with this... you try getting a squirmy rat to hold still and not cut off their toes!) and I've also tried putting a brick, a rock, and sandpaper in the cage and none of that worked either :/

I just try not to let them scratch me. They're obsessed with going inside my shirt right now but I try to lay in such a way to prevent scratches. Try wearing long sleeves, double shirts, or get one of those Ratoobs or a scarf around your neck to protect your skin. My Ratoob is the BEST thing I have since it protects me from having huge werewolf attack looking scratches all over my neck in public lol.

Also try wiping yourself down with rubbing alcohol after you get scratched. It stings, but I swear it makes the red marks go away.... I also use baby wipes and that helps. If you can take something like Claritin or some other allergy pill (OTC or from your doctor) that would be a good idea if you want to keep your rats but also keep your skin happy!


----------



## kaitlyn (Sep 16, 2015)

doctorowl said:


> I am also allergic to their claws. It has to do with urine and other bacteria getting under their nails. I also puff up and get hives from cat scratches- same thing.
> 
> Some have suggested cutting their nails (I never had success with this... you try getting a squirmy rat to hold still and not cut off their toes!) and I've also tried putting a brick, a rock, and sandpaper in the cage and none of that worked either :/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I'm working on going to see an allergist. I break out in hives all the time. My skin hates everything. Including my kitties. But it seems to be worse with the rats. I plan to start wiping their feetsies when they trust me enough to do so.


----------

